# Spam On Miui?



## pmdied (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm running the latest MIUI in my Thunderbolt and noticed I get notifications in top bar for apps in the Market, the latest being for Hotels.com. Is this an MIUI thing or perhaps an app I have installed? I have he Amazon app market installed, too.


----------



## androidbruce (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm not using miui, but I have definitely seen this on some applications. Try tapping the link and figuring out which application is launching that with a logcat.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Wrong section.


----------



## fadepoint89 (Oct 10, 2011)

Open your market and go to the settings. Unchecked the Google admobs setting. That should do it.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It's not a MIUI thing. It's a "you unawarely installed an app made by a crappy developer" thing. Run through your list of apps always open and ones that are free to narrow down the offender.


----------

